# A WiFi Modem-router for 24*7 Heavy Operation..........



## dpluvuall (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi

I have a BSNL Broadband connection with asdl modem(rental) provided by bsnl itself.

The problem is my pc is up and downloading/uploading 24*7 so the modem keeps running too due to which 3 modems(craps) provided by bsnl malfunctioned and were replaced in 2 months time and they warned me that they will not replace any more free of cost...... can you believe it
well now though its against their own regulation and they have to replace the modem any number of times.
but the thing is those bsnl modem are mostly crap so even if they replace for free it would again malfunction...

Hence what i need is a reliable, heavy duty with no over heating problem type WiFi Modem+router.
budget is 2k max but the cheapest possible will sure be welcomed as i am not aware of the price to features ratio.
usage: for 1 pc and a laptop, wifi coverage minimal "even 15ft would do"
a simple avg speed not with many features type wifi modem

Ps: will operate 24*7 and also one more thing i came to know in one of the digit networking forum that few modem do not re-connect automatically if the line is dropped or any of the related issues and need a manual reboot then I DO NOT NEED THOSE ONES


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

+1 to TP Link W8968. I use it 24x7.

- - - Updated - - -

well almost....


----------



## dpluvuall (Aug 2, 2014)

well thanks but i just wanna make sure that it does not have any heating issues which may cause malfunction as it will turn off an hour or so per week if so due to severe power cut" i have heavy power backup just for the pc"

- - - Updated - - -

i just came to know from some reviews that TP Link W8968 doesn't auto reconnect
TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Router (TD-W8968) - Buy @ Rs.2093/- Online | Snapdeal.com
see Most Liked Negative Review


----------



## rj27 (Aug 2, 2014)

Go for the tp link mentioned above without any worry. You can even keep it running for months forget weeks. Also why not hook up the Router with the pc back up as these router consume negligible power hardly 5-8 watts, just saying. 

Many a times I don't even remember when was the last time I switched off my router


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

I have personally run it for 2 weeks straight while downloading Watch_Dogs and Wolfenstein New Order on a 512kbps ULD plan.
I can confirm that the modem reconnects automatically in case of a line drop. No need for a reset.
I guess that user was using an old version of the modem. You need not worry if you use v2.


----------



## dpluvuall (Aug 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> I have personally run it for 2 weeks straight while downloading Watch_Dogs and Wolfenstein New Order on a 512kbps ULD plan.
> I can confirm that the modem reconnects automatically in case of a line drop. No need for a reset.
> I guess that user was using an old version of the modem. You need not worry if you use v2.



Thanks for clearing the facts...
again a new question arise where to get a ver2 or ver3 online as none mentions it and flipkart post false data... as pe reviews


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

dpluvuall said:


> Thanks for clearing the facts...
> again a new question arise where to get a ver2 or ver3 online as none mentions it and flipkart post false data... as pe reviews



Snapdeal gave me a v2. You gotta contact seller I guess.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2014)

Flipkart is selling v1 for 1800 
Snap deal has v2 & V3 depending on seller While amazon dealers  have v3 but just confirm before ordering..

So I went offline route from PrimeABGB to get my V3 model.
Anyone can get version 3 of TP link 8968 from Online IT Shop | Computer Hardware Shopping From Online IT Stores

BTW I got it for 2350 after some bargain


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Flipkart is selling v1 for 1800
> Snap deal has v2 & V3 depending on seller While amazon dealers  have v3 but just confirm before ordering..
> 
> So I went offline route from PrimeABGB to get my V3 model.
> ...



Nope, that is not true. I just recvd my W8968 v3 from Flipkart @Rs.1800.

So dude get it from flipkart. Cheapest!


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2014)

thats gr8 news

Last Saturday I had called up flipkart for the same & the CC executive mentioned its v1 model so I went with offline buy.
Moreover you cannot return stuff back.


----------

